# 2ww!!



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Dp and I are on first ivf so this is our first !!

We would love to know whether all these bodily changes are normal! 

My body has changed since e.t. proberley due to cyclogest, i'm windy, (pains like trapped wind!) my boobs have started to get sore (I've never suffered from this before) and i'm scared that my af will arrive any minute!

How do you cope or how have you coped? Did you go back to work? Did you take it easy for whole two weeks!

Please post your views so we don't feel totally on our own!!


Thanks and   to you all on your tx!

Love Emmak


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

hi EmmaK

Welcome to FF i have found it to be a very useful and informative.  The girls are very helpful and friendly.

Like you i only found this site on my 2 ww, so i went through the treatment alone (as such).  I also thought my period was going to start everyday, i always get sore boobs and then they ease off and af starts this happened in 2ww but no af.  Reading other posts it is seems to be quite common that several different aches and pains happen during 2ww.  I took the first couple of days off work this was mainly because i was still quite sore from the ec.  I haven't been back to the gym yet though.
  
Anyway good luck with the 2ww.  When r u due to test.

Sending you    

Shelley x


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Shelley,

Thanks for your reply!

Due to test on the 19th! 

Congratulations on your  

Lots of love

Emmak


----------



## jenbob (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Emma,

Just popped over here to see how you 2ww girls are doing...I know it is a very very hard time!

Lots of luck to you   I really hope this is your first and last 2ww and that you get that positive!!

I was in hospital for the first 4 days after ET due to susspected OHSS, but was o.k. I thought it was all over for me due to this, but I just took it really easy for the rest of the 2 weeks, just in case! I couldn't believe it when they told me I was expecting twins!! I still can't! There is not alot you can do, but just take care of yourself and do what you feel is right. I didn't work, but that was just my prefference. I also found this site to be really helpfull.

Take it easy and good luck  
Jen xx


----------



## BBBlue (Jan 16, 2005)

hello, i m now on Day12 of 2WW, blood test on Thursday!  Feeling slight aches but since i experienced the same on my last 3 unsuccessful transfers, I am not very optimistic about it.   

My 3rd ET was from a fresh IVF cycle, transferred 1 9-cell and 1 8-cell embies.  I had high hope for that and i was really sad after i was told the result was negative.  On the hindsight, the incidents i remember from my 3rd ET was that i threw up on Day5 of 2WW and on Day7, I suddenly felt depressed, as if I knew my embies did not implant.  Not sure if all these sounds logical...  

This time round, it is a FET.  My frozen 8-cell became 7-cell and 7-cell became 4-cells after thawing.  For those successful cases, can you share what's your embies size when u transferred?  

EMMAK, all the best to your P test tomorrow!!!   Remember to keep us posted!  Looking forward to hear from you!


----------



## nita (Jun 24, 2003)

hi everyone
i am one day6 of my 2ww and counting! this is my fourth icsi cycle and this time we where on the egg share programme at care. no bleeding yet but lots of aches and af type pains.i have never got as far as a preg test as always had heavy af within first week so thankfull for each day af free.
i had 19 eggs of which 9 i kept and five fertilised.two grade 1 embies put back and i have 2 more frozen.
good luck everyone 
nita


----------



## bettyboo (Dec 9, 2004)

hi emma , i was on my 2ww duriing december and had all the same symptoms as you,was told it was the cyclogest i was on. i went on to test
bfp ,im now 9wks pregnant.so good luck 


luv bettyboo


----------



## eddie (Aug 24, 2004)

Im just beginning my 2nd 2WW, couldnt bring myself to post during my first as I had just lost my dad, but here goes, hope I stay sane. Love and Babydust to everyone XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kiwikaz (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Eddie  

Welcome to the mad house!! 

Wishing you heaps of baby dust .... 




Karen x


----------



## looblyloo (Nov 26, 2004)

had my transfer on fri (2 out of 4 put back). i feel naueous,tender boobs, full of wind,constipated, tired and bloody anti social and thats only 3 days post transfer. my question is did any of you feel like you period was about to arrive. i have that feeling sice transfer and although when i conceived both my children (naturally) i felt  it a week before my period, i am not due and am worried.


----------



## kiwikaz (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Looblyloo

Well done on the transfer ... welcome to the mad house of the 2ww.  

I've felt like my period has been coming since ET and that was 10 days ago.  I've been told to ignore all signs .... our bodies have been through so much poking and proding and drugs that it could be anything.  So,  no need to worry.

Hope you start to feel better soon.

Karen x


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

hi looblyloo,

Yesterday I was sure that my P is coming and I got a BFP!!! So, dont worry.. U will feel better soon...
These 2 weeks u can do things that u love, go shopping, read a good book, dont be stressed and worrying,try to relax!! 

I hope the best for u..


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Looby Lou - just poppoing over from jan feb cyclers and spotted you posting here. Heaps of luck to you hun

Fee xxxxx


----------



## nita (Jun 24, 2003)

hi everyone
not been on for ages,probs with pc.
i am due to test tomorrow and dead nervous. this is our fourth icsi cycle but we started the drugs much earlier this time, on day 1 and not day day 23. does anybody know if this could have an effect with the delaying of my AF as i am convinced AF is on way and today i have cramps and feel strange. also i am full of a cold. with the last 3 cycles i have always started to bleed fully by know.
can anyone help i am goin insane!!!!!!!!!!!!
nita x


----------

